# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  kerkoj te daunlodoj kenge

## gjirokastriti28

pershendetje te gjithe anetareve te forumit..,
Kerkoj ndihme per disa saite free per te daunloduar kenge western te enio morricones ,; kenge orkestrale ; dhe kenge filmash shqiptare .
Faleminderit te gjitheve ; pershendetje Dritani

----------


## King_Arthur

mire se erdhe se qenke dhe i ri mes nesh po shkruaje mire ate download 
ja ku ke nje dy linke www.realiteti.org  , www.realiteti.com www.mp3000.com

----------


## Angjelini

www.limewire com   ky eshte nje program qe mund te shkarkosh mp3 sa te duash

----------

